# redex journal



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

False start ignore


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

So after a 3 years of hitting the booze in a big way. Ive decided to clean myself up and once gain try to gain weight.

When I turned 24 in july I went to the doctor for a full blood test to see if there was a reason for me being skinny. The doc took blood and the results came back fine for eveything.

6 Weeks ago I was 57KG 5ft9 (175cm) I started a pro-sd PH cycle for 3 weeks. During this I gained 6 or 7KG. This was with a clean diet mostly chicken breast and rice with 4 meals a day (8AM, 12PM, 5PM, 10PM) with large 5 hour gaps of no food and also I had 1 protein shake every 2 days.

me at 65KG




























The cycle was 10/20/20 stacked with pro-stano at 400/400/400 I split my pills half in the morning at 8AM and half at 5PM. I also took hawthorn berry.

So when my cycle finished I Began PCT (nolva 20/20/20 and clomid 25/50/50) and changed my diet. Started eating 5 times a day (8AM, 11AM, 2:30PM, 6PM, 10PM) and drink 2 weight gainer shakes every day. During PCT I gained a further 1KG

So here I am now very happy with the gains and the fact I was able to keep gaining during PCT.


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Gym routine:

three days on (mon, wed, sat) 4 days rest (tue, thurs, fri, sun)

routine A

squats

pull ups

bench press

forearms or biceps

calfs

workout B

squats

barbell rows

shoulder press (dumbells)

deadlift

forearm or biceps

calf

All exercises are done with barbells (no machines) and I alternate the workouts A,B,A,B etc

Untill recently I tried the reg park 5reps 5sets but this just didnt feel like it was "pumping" enough so now I just pile on the weight and go for 10 reps if I can.

The main problem I have is is my flexibility. for example I cannot to a standing military press because my shoulders wont go straight upwards they are very hunched so they go forwards. the downside is i feel I should be shoulder pressing alot more but Im very unstable when doing sets.


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

current weight is 68KG

Got my next pro hormone cycle lined up ready to start on monday

pro-sd 0/20/20/20/0/0

LMG 100/100/100/100/100/100

stano 600/600/600/0/0/0

would like to do pro-sd for 4 weeks but the lethargy kicked me all over the first time round. To reduce the lethargy I have received advice to run the stano for 1 week prior. If this works well I might try to run the sd for one week more.

PCT is tapered to help the body get back to normal

clomid 50/50/25/25

nolva 20/20/10/10

JWsuppliments sorted the LMG the next day, so a big thank you to JW


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

pre cycle pics at 68KG


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Diet

8AM

porridge 175grams raw (372 kcal per 100g) plus 200ml milk 80Kcal, plus syrup and raisins 731cals

morning protein shake 465 kcals

11AM

pancakes with honey 500 kcals

2:30PM

tupperware box of chicken and rice, 775 kcals

6pm

same as 2:30

evening protein shake 465 kcals

10pm

porridge again or bacon/sausage sandwich.

Chicken and rice calculation

rice is 100g uncooked and 220 cooked

chicken is 1kg uncooked and 800g cooked, approx i use 200grams in 1 serving (there is 165 calories in 100g of cooked breast)

sauce is (81*4.2) 340 kcals again one quarter is in 1 serving

so 100g rice 360 clas, plus 200g breast 330, plus 85 cals sauce = TOTAL 775


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

2 shakes 1 in the morning and one at night

1 scoop (38g) mass gainer 150 kcals

1 scoop (38g) maltodextrin 150 kcals

1 scoop (38g) porridge oats 75 kcals

1 tablespoon peanut butter 90 kcals

total - 465 kcals


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

should get about 5 protein meals in a day bro, especially with your breakfast, just waking up from a 7-8 hour fast.

Im not a fan of eating every 3 hours, i prefer to eat whenever im hungry, every 2-5hrs, it varies, but the bigger you eat, the longer it'll take to digest food, if you ate 2 tins of tuna with say 70 carbs or some fats etc, it'll still be digesting somewhat about 7 hours later.

wish u the best of luck


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

1 cup Natural peanut butter

8 tablespoons honey

1&1/4 cups whey protein powder

1 cup of uncooked oatmeal

Mix the pb and honey in a bowl, microwave on full for 80 secs. Add the rest and mix together (get your hands in man!!) can add raisins/nuts etc to taste. Smooth into 13x9 tray and leave for 20 mins. Cut into 10 to 12 equal bars and wrap and store in fridge!!

12 days into the cycle and appetite is non existant so made a batch of these, they are delicious!


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

ok cycle is over after 4 weeks. Final gain was a poor 2 kg so I currently stand at 70KG.

The problem was the sd/lmg/stano was overall too harsh and I struggled to get enough calories down.

So Ive changed my diet a few weeks ago it now looks something like this

8AM porridge and protein shake

11AM half pack of pancakes and 2 boiled eggs

2:30PM chicken or beef wrap

6PM same as 2:30 with protein shake *OR* baked potaote and tuna with protein shake

10PM bacon sandwich and 2 boiled eggs

This diet is more protein focused, my last diet posted above was very carb heavy.

Also I have moved from whey protein to soy protein because of the lactose intolerance


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Also changed my protein shake

2 scoops soy whey (30gramsX2) 226 Kcal

1 scoop blended oats (30grams) 111Kcal

2 table spoons olive oil (17ml X2) 279 Kcal

1 tablespoon peanut butter 90 Kcal

total 706 Kcals

Toal protein grams

the last shake was very carb heavy, this new one is more protein and more fats,


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Post cycle pics 70KG


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

random notes

Changed to soy protein powder and its unflavoured and tastes awful. next time buy flavoured.

bench is 80KG doing 3 sets of 5-7 reps. This has been acheived by taking a little longer to recover between sets maybe 2-3mins. This extra recovery ensures you dont fail on the following set and works a treat as my chest was "feeling damaged/ripped" for 3 days after the workout.

my hip injury has been going on for like 2-3 weeks now (cant remember but its a while) and is starting to get boring. Ive not done squats for ages and legs are wasting away.

Remember to buy wrist straps

Looking back at the 65KG pics I look ill, I cant believe at one point I was 57KG!!!


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

new routine as of monday, 4 day split

*Monday*

Chest

flat bench press

incline dumbell chest press

wide dips

Triceps

pushdowns with rope on cable machine

diamond pushups

overhead tricep extension use rope on cable machine

*Tuesday*

Biceps,

bicep curls barbell,

hammers (dumbell),

Back

lat pulldown wide overhand grip,

lat pulldown narrow underhand grip,

bent over rows

deadlifts

*Wednesday*

Rest

*Thursday*

Legs

squats

leg press

leg extensions

leg curls

calves

*Friday*

Rest

*Saturday*

Shoulders

shoulder press DB

reverse flys bent over

lateral raises, standup upright, shoulders pinched dumbells by side

front raises, stand upright dumbells in front of you

upright rows

shrugs

*Sunday*

rest


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

currently at 73/74 KG


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

diet is currently

7AM: full english, 3eggs 3bacon, 2toast, half can beans

11AM: pancakes 2scoops whey, 2scoops oats, 4eggs, fruit

2:30PM: chicken (about 300G when raw) rice 200g, tomatoe and veg sauce

8PM: anything for 500kcals, bacon+egg sandwiches or lasagne or pizza etc.

protein shakes have been ditched. replaced with liquid egg whites and whole eggs mixed with lactose free milk.

typically 2 or 3 fruit a day,

Ive had problems of waking up hungry and its obvious why from seeing the above.

*Target 77KG*

To achieve this I either:

1. Need 2 small high calorie meals or snacks for 6PM and before bed 10:30PM

OR

2. Move 8PM meal to 6PM and incorporate a new 10PM meal

Second option would impede my ability to get personal stuff done. So option 1 it is.

Looking back at my first pics I looked ill.


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

TARGET ACHIEVED

*12 Stones 1 Pound !!!!!*

*
76.8 KG*

*
169 LBS*

*
*


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Current diet

7AM full english, 3 eggs, 3 bacon, 2 toast, 0.5 can beans

11AM 6 weetabix 1 litre semi skimmed lactose free milk

3PM chicken and rice

6PM bacon egg sarnie

10PM pack of noodles, 4 hard boiled eggs

protein shake is 1 scoop brown rice protein, 1 scoop pea protein and a drizzle of olive oil plus FLAVDROPS to make it bearable. either 3 or 4 of these per day.

Bad point is when I sit down I notice belly fat. but thinking about still bulking up to 12st 7lbs before thinking of cutting.

Started in the gym 10 months ago

1 year anniversary coming soon.


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Three people in the last week have commented I have skinny legs so now need to push legs harder and more often.

Also had two people comment out of the blue saying "hows the gym going" even though I have never spoke to them before. Its a bit weird they just come out with it.

New outlook on diet. 4 protein shakes a day bringing in 50g of protein each plus full english breakfast plus chicken and rice plus eggs and noodles. This means that the protein taken care of. So the rest of the diet is just shovelling carbs down my neck to try to reach 4000Kcals.

with this technique in mind I started a prohormone cycle on the 19th June. its pro sd and LMG for 28 days.

SD 10/10/10/10

LMG 75/75/75/75

No PCT

Only doing this to use up the left overs from previous cycles. I dont rate prohormones because they decrease my appetite.

today I weigh 12st 3lbs

TARGET 12st 9lbs


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

12st 6lbs


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Ditched prohormone cycle a week early as the lethargy makes me look bad at work.

Still at the 12st 6 mark. finished cycle on the 12th July.

No loss of libido. However ive got bad spots on my shoulders which I guess are just my hormones still balancing out. Hopefully they will be gone in a couple of weeks.

Heatwave is killing appetite and training sessions.


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Now in Nov 2017, seems like forever ago I was doing this weight gaining mission. The last few years has seen a ton of change in my life.

Between 2015-Mar 2017 I was around 60-62Kg. Then started lifting again. Currently at 73Kg with not much effort and no prohormones or gear.

current diet

6AM - 500g cereal with coconut milk two boiled eggs and a table spoon peanut butter

1PM burger and fries

7PM plate of pork plus two slices of bread

10PM table spoon of peanut butter

I try to use creatine but it churns my stomach. I use BCAAs but I read they are basically just sugar water. I want to try whey isolate but I need to find a sample pack first.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

What is your new diet gonna be mate? And what is your short term goal? You looking to drop fat or gain muscle?

All the best on your journey.


----------

